# Fixing up an old Tele



## Jims (May 29, 2007)

I have an old knockoff tele (Series A) that could use some TLC. My main beef is with the bridge; it has 6 barrel saddles, which have the height-adjust screws coming up right where the strings want to go, meaning that you have to choose between terrible action (if you raise the saddle high enough that those screws don't interfere) or having the strings bent to the side by the screws. For a while I left the action up high and messed around with slide playing, but I'd like to have a more useable bridge.

I'm looking for something like this: http://www.guitarfetish.com/Wilkinson-Compensated-Tele-Bridge-Brass-Saddles_p_873.html

My guitar is drilled for the "vintage" 4 mounting screws in from of the string holes, so the more modern 6 saddle bridges don't fit.

What I want to know is whether any of you have used GFS parts and how they hold up. I've seen that the pickups have mixed reviews, and some folks seem to love the trem blocks they have for strats. I could go into the high end and go for Callaham or something similar, but if I can get something serviceable at a wallet-friendly price, I'll settle for "good enough." Also if there are other supplier I should consider, let me know.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't know about your area, but I went to a screw/fastener place here in town and scored some shorter hex screws of the same thread, that I was able to install in my saddles and adjust the height nicely without having them stick up and dig into my hands. So, in theory you ought to be able to have your cake (decent action) and eat it too (strings where you want them).

As a plug, the Tele bridge plates from Tone Emporium, here in Ottawa, are very decent value for the money. http://www.toneemporium.com/#!product/prd1/1589857945/tele-bridgeplate-.075"-magnetic-steel Wlkinson is good, and GFS are pleasant to deal with, but why not buy Canadian, and save on the exchange rate while you're at it.


----------



## Jims (May 29, 2007)

Thanks - I thought about trying to cut the screws to a shorter length, but since I'm not really a fan of the existing saddles, I figured why not just replace the bridge outright?


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

my experience with the tele bridges your talking about is that you get what you pay for. There's a very good possibility that you'll have screw/string interference with the bridge you're looking at as well as Fender, Wilkinson, Barden etc. I haven't tried Callaham, but I've used Glendale extensively and he eliminates this issue. The other bonus with Glendale is that the 3 saddles fit beautifully end to end. Unfortunately Glendale isn't cheap. Here are a few photos to try and make my point:

Fender (Highway 1): note: on the outer saddles where the angle is more severe, you often have to cut a groove in the barrel to keep the string from sliding into the adjustment screw. Same with the Barden setup next photo.










Joe Barden: note the nasty end fit of the barrels










and finally, Glendale:


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Tele and strat bridges generally need to have the screws shortened, it takes me seconds per screw to do the job, I would never set one up with the screws sticking up high and I can't understand anyone who plays one when those intonation screws are high. Also, any 3 barrel compensated set up can have the saddle ends adjusted flush faster than I can write this post, if they fit like schitt as pictured above they should be fixed.

So what's different about that Glendale bridge beside it's for a modern 3 screw Tele and the other two are vintage style, it doesn't look any different than any other bridge, are you saying it comes with short screws and that make it worth the price?

PS the long intonation screw issue can also be solved completely, or to a large degree, by shimming the neck.

With regard to the Wilkinson bridge in the OP - the plate is probably just as good as any other but I wouldn't touch those saddles - what I do with satisfactory results is buy any decent plate and use generic (compensated) brass barrel saddles and then spend a little time to fit everything properly.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Can you shim the neck pocket up ... enough to make up for the screw height ? ..


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Getting new screws is easier.

One of the things I've oftened wondered about is why nobody makes a Telecaster bridge plate with set screws that can come in from both sides of the bridge plate to push the saddles together and hold them solid. You'd figure someone like Tone-Pros would make something like that (I just checked; they don't)


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Jimmy_D said:


> So what's different about that Glendale bridge beside it's for a modern 3 screw Tele and the other two are vintage style, it doesn't look any different than any other bridge, are you saying it comes with short screws and that make it worth the price?


You missed the point entirely. What I was attempting to point out is that the Glendale saddles keep the height adjustment screws well away from where the string sits, which is what the OP was concerned about. So I suppose you could just buy Glendale's saddles but by comparison they are still expensive.


----------



## Jims (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the replies

I found a Wilkinson style bridge on ebay with compensated saddles (I'll post pics if I get it when the auction ends). There's a few other issues I want to address, so this is going to be a longer project eventually - I'm moving soon, and don't want to get too deep into anything until after that.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

this thread makes me happy.


----------

